# Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase from Jomashop.



## atifch_84

I have to say pictures do not do justice to the quality of this watch. I'm loving it since I received it and it hasn't left my wrist since. I can't find any major flaws in the watch itself, except that the AR coating on the sapphire glass is nonexistent. I have watches 3 times cheaper that have better visibility and less glare, sometimes it's like looking into a mirror. The price from Jomashop can not be beat, but the condition of the watch on arrival was not ideal. There were hairline scratches on the polished bezel and no sticker on the dial for protection. Also, the tag normally attached to new watches was in the box but not attached to the watch. I first thought it was used! I didn't want to go through the hassle of returning it, especially since the price was great even for a used watch and I need it for an upcoming wedding. I would not hesitate in buying a frederique constant again, but maybe not from Jomashop.


----------



## atifch_84




----------



## ATXWatch

Jomashop seems to have some issues for sure but it seems very YMMV. My classics index came looking 100% spanking new and flawless. Luck of the draw it seems...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atifch_84

I'm sorry, YMMV? Btw, hows the AR coating on your classics index? Thanks for the help!


----------



## mpalmer

Beautiful watch. Congrats on your new FC!


----------



## ajain17

Hey Atifch,
Best of luck with this watch. I purchased a Ulysse Nardin for a great price from Joma back in January, and when it came in it was in a similar condition as what you described. Not new but not bad, and I accepted it. 10 months later I am about to get into a legal battle with them because the watch has a lot of rust and damage inside, the movements aren't working, and they are denying all claims.
While I wish you the best, as others have said about the "luck of the draw" - it's just that. Hope your luck is better than mine.


----------



## atifch_84

Wow, that's depressing. I know you paid a lot more for your Ulysse Nardin than I did for my Frederique Constant, but it still sucks. I wish you good luck and please keep us updated with the legal battle.


----------



## aaroniusl

I was going to get the exact same watch from Joma but missed the flash sales. What happened to ajain17 sounds terrible. I thought Joma sells brand new time pieces? It sounds like they are selling used ones instead..


----------



## atifch_84

I regret not taking unboxing pics, since I had a good experience with Joma in past and didn't expect to get something "possibly" used. %54 off or not, Joma just got extra shady in my book. Let that be a lesson for everyone, tread the grey market with great caution.


----------



## ATXWatch

Atifchs. YMMV = your mileage may vary. AR coating on my index seems perfectly fine. Watch looks and runs great. I am one of the lucky ones. But I may not buy from Jomashop again given some of what I am reading here...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navrsale

Thanks all for disillusion me with Joma. Would Amazon be any safer than Joma (with a couple of 100s more for the same watch)?


----------



## atifch_84

Doubt it, authorized dealer would be best. But if you're looking for a deal, I hear buying used from Chrono24 or WatchRecon would be safer than grey market sellers. Maybe some of the more experienced guys can comment on this.


----------



## Belluno

atifch_84 said:


> Doubt it, authorized dealer would be best. But if you're looking for a deal, I hear buying used from Chrono24 or WatchRecon would be safer than grey market sellers. Maybe some of the more experienced guys can comment on this.


My experience with Joma is quite different. I bought two woman's Baume and Mercier quartz watches last month at an 80% discount. Both appeared to be brand new and in perfect condition. Based on that, I ordered the FC Moon Phase and it arrived yesterday in perfect shape. I am not removing the tag until it runs for a few days, however. Because of what I've read here, I louped my FC and my wife's B&M and found nary a scratch or even a scuff on either.

My tag says that once removed, the item can't be returned, so Joma might be selling a returned item. I would have refused it immediately but I understand falling in love with a watch. For sure I will not be ordering a high value watch from Jomashop, regardless of the discount. Too much of a gamble and my UN dealer takes care of me very well


----------



## blackbox1011

beautiful watch


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

My experience with Jomas was a good one. I purchased a Carree dual time more than a year ago and the watch came in brand new. There is no AR coating on the Carree but I have no idea about the rest of the lineup. Here is my Carree dual time.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Nice watches. 
Jomashop seems to be unreliable...???


----------



## Belluno

Apparently, very unreliable. But their prices will sucker in the unwary. I have lusted after the FC Moon Phase for some time. Joma's ordinary price was attractive but not enough to get me to bite. Several shops in the Caribbean offered the watch at about Joma's price, so it was rather easy for me to walk away. When Jomashop offered it at a huge discount recently, it was too good to pass up. I guess some are lucky and some are not, so I'll continue to keep my fingers crossed. So far, so good with mine.


----------



## atifch_84

I agree, Joma's good enough for anything under a grand but no real luxury purchase. Its too risky. On a side note, after 10 days with the watch, the accuracy is phenomenal!


----------



## atifch_84




----------



## atifch_84




----------



## atifch_84

Some comparisons with my Christopher Ward C9 Jumping Hour MKII and C11 Automatic. The Slimline is definitely my current crown jewel, well at least till the Zenith comes in.


----------



## atifch_84

One Month Update:

I have no regrets purchasing this watch, but unfortunately an issue has cropped up. Sometimes when the watch isn't used and the power reserve is depleted, I've had difficulty setting the date and moon position. Pulling the crown out all the way for setting the time is working, but when I pull it out to the middle stop to set the date it doesn't click or sit in a defined position. Because of this, when I try to turn the crown it doesn't move. If I apply force in turning the crown, I can hear and feel the gears moving in a grinding manner until something feels like it fell into position and it becomes smooth again, after which it works fine. I feel like i'm damaging the watch. I've spoken to Jomashop and they said they'll check it out, but will not replace the watch. I don't want the watch unnecessarily opened and prodded. So, should I send it in now or just live with it? Anyone know if this is a known issue?


----------



## Belluno

How is the watch working now? If you are still grinding gears, why not simply forward the hands? That's how I set the hours the date and the moon phase. It takes only a minute or two, and you will be spared trying to set only the moon phase. I wear my watch infrequently, so if I want the moon phase to be accurate, this spares me having to research the current moon phase.


----------



## atifch_84

That's exactly what I do now, but just to check if the problem still exists I have played around with the date and Moonphase setting. Fortunately the grinding hasn't happened again and I'm hoping it was just a fluke, but I still don't have confidence in the crowns ability to sit in proper position.


----------



## Cedrone

I have bounced back and forth to so many different dress options and this one is a serious contender. Going through Jomashop would be an amazing discount, but I'm concerned about their warranty versus an AD. If I go to Tourneau and try to get them down, their price will be nowhere near Jomashop. Kind of an apples to orange acquisition comparison, but all the same. Wondering what I should do at this point.

Congrats to all of those with this gorgeous timepiece.


----------



## atifch_84

It's on my wrist now, and all I can say is that I fall in love all over again everytime I wear it. See what works for you financially, but don't give up on buying it. you won't regret it!


----------



## seikomatic

atifch_84 said:


> It's on my wrist now, and all I can say is that I fall in love all over again everytime I wear it. See what works for you financially, but don't give up on buying it. you won't regret it!


Nearly press the button in Joma and lucky me to see these.

Anyone from Joma should come out and explain their operation and clearly state whether they're selling brand new or lemons.


----------



## KazeKei

I got mine with Joma, only thing i didn't like was one corner of the box damaged with a knock. How hard is it to at least bubble wrap it?? The packaging material they use aren't appropriate. I have gotten some credits over it after I complaint, but the CSO is always away and I am having a hard time using it.

Price is unbeatable but they can do better than that on other area.


----------



## KazeKei

ajain17 said:


> Hey Atifch,
> Best of luck with this watch. I purchased a Ulysse Nardin for a great price from Joma back in January, and when it came in it was in a similar condition as what you described. Not new but not bad, and I accepted it. 10 months later I am about to get into a legal battle with them because the watch has a lot of rust and damage inside, the movements aren't working, and they are denying all claims.
> While I wish you the best, as others have said about the "luck of the draw" - it's just that. Hope your luck is better than mine.


This is just plain scary... I think i will skip Joma in the future for any big ticket item =\


----------



## S1k

That is a stunning watch! I've been eyeing FC on Joma and its soo tempting.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Your FC came with tang buckle from Joma or did you change the clasp? Mine came from Jomashop but the clasp is a pain when I put the watch on and pushes against my wrist when I wear it.



atifch_84 said:


> It's on my wrist now, and all I can say is that I fall in love all over again everytime I wear it. See what works for you financially, but don't give up on buying it. you won't regret it!


----------

